# Great pack! But still a Newbie



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome pack.

Nice quality stickers, tax disc holder and keyring 8)

I noticed that I am still a 'Newbie' though and not in blue


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

PM NEM or John-H ,they'll sort it for you


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> PM NEM or John-H ,they'll sort it for you


Cool, cheers!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

except you can't pm yet  I'll pm them


----------



## tomw1966 (Nov 9, 2011)

any chance you could do it for me as well please pal,

thank you much appreciated


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> except you can't pm yet  I'll pm them


Thank you  it's weird, I can view the marketplace and even PM but my name isn't blue for some reason


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Ruffmeister said:


> Thank you for the welcome pack.
> 
> Nice quality stickers, tax disc holder and keyring 8)
> 
> I noticed that I am still a 'Newbie' though and not in blue


  When did they come in


----------



## TomTom (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi, could someone PM for me, i joined in October but not been updated as yet

Tom

Big Thank You


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

....yours is done, but mine is not


----------

